

What happens to programmers when they get old? - anacleto
http://jaxenter.com/the-deal-with-older-programmers-114615.html

======
mattip
Over 50 programmer here. What I bring to the table is not only programming
skills, but life experience, people skills, and a desire to mentor others
since retirement is on the horizon. Keeping up-to-date is important, but just
being around as one of the old men in the office is also important. Not the
CTO, rather the one who knows, or who knows who else knows the answer to a
question.

~~~
gewrrrgg
Does it get easier, or are ( different )algorithms still as hard to code as
they were in the first years of programming?

( Not a troll. )

~~~
mattip
That was probably a troll, but I'll bite. See, that's what I mean. Anyone can
code a quick sort or a sobel filter. But when to avoid the sort in the first
place, or how to build an image processing pipeline for CPU,GPU,FPGA, asic and
when to use each requires years of experience, its not just the algorithm, its
the complication and maintainability and security of the resulting system as
installed on the hardware

------
Im_Talking
They go into the Home for Burnt-out COBOL programmers.

